# Physical training & mental therapy



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm starting prep on 17th April for the ukbff ZKK Classic.

So that leaves me a little while to add some more size/thickness.

I've decided to start 5x5 for a couple of months to help add some thickness. I will be following strong lifts m/w/f but will add in some biceps/triceps/calves one after each session.

My diet is currently based on get enough protein (350g+) in then eat as many carbs/fats as I like, if I start gaining too much fat, I will add in some cardio.

Aas is going to be high test only and 10iu Gh m/w/f

Current bodyweight is 104kg with abs. I will get a photo in the next day or two.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Try and keep this journal up fella. Be good to see :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll log today's food so you get an idea of what I eat.

I never normally weigh food, just did it today to give an idea of portion sizes.

2 scoops whey, 100g oats, 1 banana, 2tbsp evoo, 1tsp honey, 1tsp raw coco

500g chicken thigh, 750g sweet potato, red pepper, 2 carrots, 2 tsp mayonnaise

2 scoops whey, 1 banana, 1tbsp evoo (would normally be similar to meal 2, but was out the house in a rush)

250g chicken thigh, 1 pack micro rice

Intra: 10g bcaa, 5g creatine

500g chicken thigh (made into a curry), 100g basmati rice, 1 large naan bread

500ml vanilla/caramel icecream, 1 scoop whey


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck SC!!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What you doing for back?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What you doing for back?


 Strong lifts only consists of 5 exercises:

Squat, bench, deadlift, OHP & Barbell row


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Strong lifts only consists of 5 exercises:
> 
> Squat, bench, deadlift, OHP & Barbell row


 Are you not doing any accessory work at all?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> Strong lifts only consists of 5 exercises:
> 
> Squat, bench, deadlift, OHP & Barbell row


 I'll follow along to see how SL works for you, tempted to go back to FB myself, esp when cutting.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Strong lifts only consists of 5 exercises:
> 
> Squat, bench, deadlift, OHP & Barbell row


 if you can add in some strongman training too in place of cardio i think you`ll have a thick look come comp day


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Are you not doing any accessory work at all?


 Only for calves & arms.

I'll do one bodypart after each session, just whatever exercises & reps I feel like


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> if you can add in some strongman training too in place of cardio i think you`ll have a thick look come comp day


 We don't have much strongman equipment at my gym, we do have some tires I could flip instead of cardio & a sled


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> We don't have much strongman equipment at my gym, we do have some tires I could flip instead of cardio & a sled


 those would work well


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck mate. How long since you last competed?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Good luck mate. How long since you last competed?


 Thanks mate, last comp was the Grand Prix in July


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks mate, last comp was the Grand Prix in July


 Quite recently then. How did you do and what category etc


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Quite recently then. How did you do and what category etc


 I did u90s and placed joint 3rd with an invite to the British but decided to give it a miss.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Photo taken this morning, to give you an idea. Will get better ones taken regularly.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

some nick - im in lad!

What dosage of test will you run?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

herc said:


> some nick - im in lad!
> 
> What dosage of test will you run?


 Thanks mate. I'm thinking 1.6g (4ml test 400)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Photo taken this morning, to give you an idea. Will get better ones taken regularly.


Looking good


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

following this i like the idea of stornglifts for adding size. Like you i would have to add in some arm work as these are my weakest parts.

How are you going to work out what weights to start on and how much to add each session?

The food you listed do you split that over 5/6 meals?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> following this i like the idea of stornglifts for adding size. Like you i would have to add in some arm work as these are my weakest parts.
> 
> How are you going to work out what weights to start on and how much to add each session?
> 
> The food you listed do you split that over 5/6 meals?


 The program says start on 50% of your 5 rep max & add 2.5kg each session, so I'll start like this and see how I get on.

The food post above is being edited throughout the day so they are my meals so far. Best to look tomorrow to see all today's food.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

how many exercises and set rep will you do for arms/calfs?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> how many exercises and set rep will you do for arms/calfs?


 Not sure yet, I'll just see how I feel each session.

It'll probably be 2-3 exercises for 2-3 sets, some high reps, some low. But I will log what I did in here


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonight's workout, weights on 5x5 seem light but I'll stick with the add 2.5kg as it'll soon add up.

Squat 82.5kg 5x5

OHP 45kg 5x5

Dead 160kg 1x5

Hammer curl 3x8-10

Cable curl 3x8-10


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> Tonight's workout, weights on 5x5 seem light but I'll stick with the add 2.5kg as it'll soon add up.
> 
> Squat 82.5kg 5x5
> 
> ...


Sounds smart to start relatively light to give yourself a good run in rather than struggling early


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

are you going to count kcals or just hit a certian amout of protein each day?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> are you going to count kcals or just hit a certian amout of protein each day?


 Never counted Kals, even on prep.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Never counted Kals, even on prep.


 fair play. just go by mirrior and feel then i take it droping kcals and adding cardio where necessary. Clearly working anyway I will follow from the side lines and learn along the way. all the best


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> fair play. just go by mirrior and feel then i take it droping kcals and adding cardio where necessary. Clearly working anyway I will follow from the side lines and learn along the way. all the best


 Yeah, that's the way I've always done it.

A saying I like is 'if you're spending all your time counting macros, you've got no time to grow'

Thank you mate, I appreciate it


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking awesome mate, will defo keep an eye on this


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally, something bodybuilding related on the forum!

Will follow & wish you all the best, your looking good just need slightly bigger traps for overall look


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Looking awesome mate, will defo keep an eye on this


 Thank you buddy.



zak007 said:


> Finally, something bodybuilding related on the forum!
> 
> Will follow & wish you all the best, your looking good just need slightly bigger traps for overall look


 Thanks mate. I know, they're one of my burdens


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Thank you buddy.
> 
> Thanks mate. I know, they're one of my burdens


 Yeah, genetically you've either got it or you dont. they just need some more height in the upper trap area which would make you look like a monster

I find big traps totally change the way you look overall & give you a lot more "presence" especially on stage


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

zak007 said:


> Yeah, genetically you've either got it or you dont. they just need some more height in the upper trap area which would make you look like a monster
> 
> I find big traps totally change the way you look overall & give you a lot more "presence" especially on stage


 I think you're right.

I've been trying, but they don't like to grow. I'm hoping that the heavy deadlifts will help


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks mate. I'm thinking 1.6g (4ml test 400)


 Jeepers! that is some dose. Will you be controlling E on cycle?

10iu pre bed?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

herc said:


> Jeepers! that is some dose. Will you be controlling E on cycle?
> 
> 10iu pre bed?


 Yeah it might be lower, not sure yet. Ill be using 1mg Adex ed on that dose.

GH is split 5iu am, 5iu post workout/pre bed


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pretty solid layout. Look forward to seeing your progress buddy.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah it might be lower, not sure yet. Ill be using 1mg Adex ed on that dose.
> 
> GH is split 5iu am, 5iu post workout/pre bed


 I'll follow this log mate, anyway a quick question: what does GH give you more? I mean, does it make the difference?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

AgoSte said:


> I'll follow this log mate, anyway a quick question: what does GH give you more? I mean, does it make the difference?


 I find it allows me to get more calories in without gaining too much fat, also helps with injuries/niggles I've got.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> I find it allows me to get more calories in without gaining too much fat, also helps with injuries/niggles I've got.


 So you put in more kcals, while getting the same lean mass but less fat right? I've heard that on stage it gives you a better conditioning, that dry look, but honestly I don't know if this is true...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

AgoSte said:


> So you put in more kcals, while getting the same lean mass but less fat right? I've heard that on stage it gives you a better conditioning, that dry look, but honestly I don't know if this is true...


 I think the more food you can consume the better you will grow.

It does help bring that extra conditioning on stage, I didn't use it last prep as it wasn't in my budget but will do this time and see what difference it makes


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> I think the more food you can consume the better you will grow.
> 
> It does help bring that extra conditioning on stage, I didn't use it last prep as it wasn't in my budget but will do this time and see what difference it makes


 I'd be happy to hear the difference. Best of luck mate!!! (I hope this last sentence makes sense in English lol... I'm not English so I'm not sure)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

AgoSte said:


> I'd be happy to hear the difference. Best of luck mate!!! (I hope this last sentence makes sense in English lol... I'm not English so I'm not sure)


 Yes mate, perfect sense.

Where are you from out of intrest?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> Yes mate, perfect sense.
> 
> Where are you from out of intrest?


 Italy. I can speak English quite well now, also this forum helped me a lot. Btw I find it a bit hard expressing particular or hard concept without writing more than it's necessary lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> Looking good it your pic mate, arms especially, how long will you do the 5x5 for ? Will you stick with this routine whilst prepping


 Thank you pal.

Im planning to stick with it until I start prep, then I'll go back to s more hypertrophy based routine


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> I've been trying, but they don't like to grow. I'm hoping that the heavy deadlifts will help


 I find mines respond too much I've started to neglect them slightly.

I also found deadlifts/rack pulls & side raises trap focused work them a lot better than shrugs


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Workout was pretty good this evening, all 5x5 weights were easy again. Foods gone in well today also, added in an extra shake, banana & some cereal postworkout which I never normally do.

Squats 85kg 5x5

Bench 77.5kg 5x5

Bb row 67.5kg 5x5

Dips 2x 10-15

Overhead Bb ext 3x 10-15

Vbar pushdowns 2x 15-20


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> Workout was pretty good this evening, all 5x5 weights were easy again. Foods gone in well today also, added in an extra shake, banana & some cereal postworkout which I never normally do.
> 
> Squats 85kg 5x5
> 
> ...


Don't you add 2.5kg every workout intill you stall ?.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

daztheman86 said:


> Don't you add 2.5kg every workout intill you stall ?.


 Yes mate, that's the idea. I started at around 50% of my 5 rep max. So building up slowly.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> daztheman86 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you add 2.5kg every workout intill you stall ?.


 Yes mate, that's the idea. I started at around 50% of my 5 rep max. So building up slowly.

Im doing volume at the mo might try this after..

Farmers walks and face pulls are good for traps if you wanted to add that into it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

daztheman86 said:


> Im doing volume at the mo might try this after..
> 
> Farmers walks and face pulls are good for traps if you wanted to add that into it.


 Yeah see how I get on.

Cheers mate, might add in some face pulls. We haven't got farmers at out gym anymore


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck with it mate. I tried strong lifts before but didn't gain as well as doing higher rep training


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Skipped through the first bit to the lifts, thought to myself 82.5kg squat? this can't be right. Went back up read everything... and realised it was 50% of 1rm.

Anyway good luck mate, solid physique, as said just traps noticeable weak point - in for this.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

In. Best of look buddy.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Test went in yesterday.

Running 1.2ml test 400 m/w/f then 1mg Adex eod.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Calories are going in well these past few days, food is increasing daily.

Hoping to see a nice increase in bw over the next few weeks.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonight's session was ok, upped on all 5x5 weights again but think I might have tonsillitis!

Weight is up to 104.3kg

Squat 87.5kg 5x5

OHP 47.5kg 5x5

Deadlift 162.5kg 1x5

Seated calves 3x10-15

Leg press calves 1x25


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got back from the doctors & I do have tonsillitis!

Got to take penicillin for 10 days and should clear up.

I'll see how I feel about training these next few days.

Cant really eat any solids though so diet will be chicken soup, shakes & Icecream


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Managed to get a bit of solid food in me today so decided to train, actually felt rather strong. All weights on 5x5 felt way too easy.

Squats 90kg 5x5

Bench 80kg 5x5

Bb row 70kg 5x5

Db curl 3x6-10

Cable concentration curl 2x15


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacking in energy today, which wasn't helped by the fact I had to walk 30mins to the gym instead of drive.

Still beat all 5x5 weights, OHP is still very easy, might up it by more than 2.5kg next session. Triceps hurt for some reason so didn't do much on them.

Squat 92.5kg 5x5

OHP 50kg 5x5

Deadlift 165kg 1x5

Vbar pushdowns 3x10-15


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still not feeling so good?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Adz said:


> Still not feeling so good?


 No mate, still on antibiotics & still got a blocked nose.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pretty good session tonight. I upped bench & bb row by 5kg instead of 2.5kg & will do the same with OHP on Friday then back to 2.5

Squat 95kg 5x5

Bench 85kg 5x5

Bb row 75kg 5x5

Seated calf 3x15

leg press calf 1x25


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Had a bad stomach yesterday and today, so was a bit warey doing squats & deads but went ok. Added 5kg on to OHP rather than 2.5 this session but was still too easy so will add 5kg next time too.

Squat 97.5kg 5x5

OHP 55kg 5x5

Deads 167.5kg 1x5

Bb curl 3x6-10

Hammer curl 2x10-15


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got to the gym tonight, did one warm up on squats & stopped. My head wasn't in it, didn't have a very good day today. I'm sure some of you have seen that I suffer from depression plus other mental illness, but the gym is the one place where normally all this goes away. Which is a bit worrying that it stayed today, I am booked into see a specialist on Wednesday to see what options I have.

I will go and try to train again tomorrow


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Got to the gym tonight, did one warm up on squats & stopped. My head wasn't in it, didn't have a very good day today. I'm sure some of you have seen that I suffer from depression plus other mental illness, but the gym is the one place where normally all this goes away. Which is a bit worrying that it stayed today, I am booked into see a specialist on Wednesday to see what options I have.
> 
> I will go and try to train again tomorrow


 Onwards and upwards fella.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> Got to the gym tonight, did one warm up on squats & stopped. My head wasn't in it, didn't have a very good day today. I'm sure some of you have seen that I suffer from depression plus other mental illness, but the gym is the one place where normally all this goes away. Which is a bit worrying that it stayed today, I am booked into see a specialist on Wednesday to see what options I have.
> 
> I will go and try to train again tomorrow


 Do you ever go out for a run, good way to clear the mind i find?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Do you ever go out for a run, good way to clear the mind i find?


 I did walk home from the gym last night (1.5hrs) but to be honest when I'm having a bad day nothing can help.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> I did walk home from the gym last night (1.5hrs) but to be honest when I'm having a bad day nothing can help.


 have you been getting help? Are you on any form of medicne?

I know it dosent help everyone but i found getting my dog out for walks and spending time with him a great help and escape. hope the appointment with the specialist goes well.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> have you been getting help? Are you on any form of medicne?
> 
> I know it dosent help everyone but i found getting my dog out for walks and spending time with him a great help and escape. hope the appointment with the specialist goes well.


 I haven't, I'm hoping they might pescribe something tomorrow.

Thanks buddy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Managed to train tonight, quite a good session. All weights felt comfortable.

Squats 100kg 5x5

Bench 87.5kg 5x5

Bb row 77.5kg 5x5

Leg press calf 2x20

Seated calves 1x100


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

How did today's food look?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> How did today's food look?


 Today's food was:

2 scoops whey, 60g oats, banana, 1tbsp honey, 1tbsp coco

chicken breast, 3 handfuls pasta, tinned tomatoes

slow cooked beef, potatoes, veg

slow cooked beef, potatoes, veg

10g bcaa, 5g creatine (intra)

slow cooked beef, potatoes, veg

2 slices pizza, 4 cookies, half a garlic bread

(the beef, I had a 1kg joint I cut up and slow cooked with 1.5kg potatoes which was spread between the 3 meals)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Specalist went quite well this morning. Been diagnosed so atleast I now know what the actual issues are.

I have to go for another test due to a couple of head traumas in my early years & then it'll just be a lot of therapy. He thinks the condition is incurable but hopefully can be controlled


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonight's session was good, bit rushed on time so only had to do quick biceps. All weights felt easy, deadlifted with a Texas bar for the first time and it felt like it made so much difference.

Squat 102.5kg 5x5

OHP 57.5kg 5x5

Deadlift 170kg 1x5

Bb curl 2x8


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got a video of squat and deadlift just need to workout how to upload them


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Had an ok session, low on energy but pushed through.

Squats 105kg 5x5

Bench 90kg 5x5

Bb row 80kg 5x5

Rope pushdown 3x12-15

Dips 2x12-15

Overhead extension 1x25


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Weight is 105.8kg, leaner than in first pic so I'm happy.

Comparing condition to last years prep im about the same as 6 weeks into prep.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Another decent session, all weights up. Calves were burning like I've never felt before, think it's because I haven't done standing raises in ages!

Squat 107.5kg 5x5

OHP 60kg 5x5 (too easy)

Deadlift 172.5kg 1x5

Standing calf 3x12-15

Seated calf 1x25

Picture from today


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Great session tonight all weights went up plus I got a massive pump in my biceps which I haven't had in ages.

Squats 110kg 5x5

Bench 92.5kg 5x5

Bb row 82.5kg 5x5

Ez isolator curl 3x12-15

Close chain curl 2x15 (video below)

Double bicep curl 2x12-15

Got a video to explain exercise


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So I've been booked in for an MRI on 5th May to see whether the mental illness has anything to do with a couple of head traumas I had when I was younger


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Good luck buddy, fingers crossed it works out for you.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to keep a log of today's food again. I will update as I eat, so all food written has been eaten so far today.

Sausage & bacon roll, 500ml chocolate milk, R protein bar.

2 scoops whey, 60g oats, 1 banana, 1tsp honey, 1tsp coco powder.

2 large handfuls pasta, 1 tin tuna, 1 small tin sweet corn, half an onion, 2tbsp mayonnaise.

1.5 chicken breasts, 75g basmati rice, half jar of Peking lemon sauce.

Small chicken breast, 1 egg, 50g rice, 1 scoop whey.

15g bcaa, 5g creatine.

1.5 chicken breasts, 75g basmati rice, half a jar of Peking lemon sauce.

1 scoop whey.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Going to keep a log of today's food again. I will update as I eat, so all food written has been eaten so far today.
> 
> Sausage & bacon roll, 500ml chocolate milk, R protein bar.
> 
> ...


 Do you still not count kcals when bulking just aim for 350+g protein and not worry to much about overall kcals?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> Do you still not count kcals when bulking just aim for 350+g protein and not worry to much about overall kcals?


 Yes mate, I'm growing & not gaining excess fat so no need to drop anything or count anything at the moment.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Today's session was ok, didn't feel very strong at the start but still beat all 5x5 weights. Upped OHP by 5kg instead of 2.5 as it was too easy last time.

Squats 112.5kg 5x5

OHP 65kg 5x5

Deadlift 175kg 1x5

Dips 3x10

Overhead DB 2x8-10

Band pushdown 1x35


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Weight has been around 105-106 for about a couple of weeks now, so I'm adding in another meal today.

Hopefully get the weight back moving up


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good session today, had a good days worth of food.

Weight was 106 so going the right way.

Squats 115kg 5x5

Bench 95kg 5x5

Bb row 85kg 5x5

Standing calf 3x8-10

Seated calf 1x30


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Feeling really motivated this week, food has been going in well & weight today was 106.5kg so keeps going on nicely.

Squats 117.5kg 5x5

OHP 67.5kg 5x5

Deads 177.5kg 5x5

Seated DB curl 3x10-15

Rope hammer curl 2x12-15

Double bicep curl 2x12-15


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just been confirmed to feature in a new 'betting company' advert being filmed on Friday, so not sure if I'll get a chance to train or eat all my meals. But it's only one day & the pays not bad


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> Just been confirmed to feature in a new 'betting company' advert being filmed on Friday, so not sure if I'll get a chance to train or eat all my meals. But it's only one day & the pays not bad


 Nice one, how did you go about getting that gig?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> Nice one, how did you go about getting that gig?


 Through an agency.

Done a few bits before, did a 6 weeks run at the Royal opera house playing a bodyguard in Anna Nicole, I'm in the crowd on the new guitar hero game & a few other little bits.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> Through an agency.
> 
> Done a few bits before, did a 6 weeks run at the Royal opera house playing a bodyguard in Anna Nicole, I'm in the crowd on the new guitar hero game & a few other little bits.


 Nice!

Is it possible to do stuff like that alongside a full time job?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is it possible to do stuff like that alongside a full time job?


 I don't have a full time job but yes I think it would be, depends if you want to take a days holiday to go.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Juts chiming in now.

In for this. In great shape, good luck with the bulk.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> Juts chiming in now.
> 
> In for this. In great shape, good luck with the bulk.


 Thanks buddy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Still feeling motivated this week which is good, added in another meal today just because I was up early plus I've just eaten coco pops & whey postworkout which I never normally have.

Squats 120kg 5x5

Bench 97.5kg 5x5

Bb row 87.5kg 5x5

Vbar pushdown 3x15

Overhead Bb 2x10-15


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So I can't train Wednesday or Friday this week so I've decided I'm just going to try my 1RMs on Thursday just out of intrest.

I have no idea what they should be, I did a 190 bench sometime last year.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So trying my 1RMs tonight.

So far today I have eaten:









And I'm going to jab this before training:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So as you might have seen in my other thread, my 1RM attempts didn't go as planned last night.

Started with squats, working up hit an easy 200






So then tried a 220 and this happened






So torn my right quad, went to hospital and as it hasn't fully detached they've just given me codeine and told me to rest it


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> So as you might have seen in my other thread, my 1RM attempts didn't go as planned last night.
> 
> Started with squats, working up hit an easy 200
> 
> ...


 I am not going to watch the video as I hate stuff like that but I wish you all the best with the recovery mate.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Gutted for you mate, must have been stupidly painful.

Fingers crossed it heals quickly!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, feels a little better this morning but not sure if that's just all the pain killers I've taken.

I'm back in the gym tomorrow to train some arms


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks guys, feels a little better this morning but not sure if that's just all the pain killers I've taken.
> 
> I'm back in the gym tomorrow to train some arms


 Gutted for you mate, did you have any thought that you were pushing it too far? Or did it just randomly tear?

Hope you recover quick buddy.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Gutted for you mate, did you have any thought that you were pushing it too far? Or did it just randomly tear?
> 
> Hope you recover quick buddy.


 No mate, felt pretty easy on the way down and first few inches coming up


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> No mate, felt pretty easy on the way down and first few inches coming up


 Crazy. Stuff like that does scare me. I seem to be coming across the subject of 'muscle tear' a lot. On here, TMuscle, Instagram etc, starting to get inside my head a bit when I'm lifting heavy (for me)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Crazy. Stuff like that does scare me. I seem to be coming across the subject of 'muscle tear' a lot. On here, TMuscle, Instagram etc, starting to get inside my head a bit when I'm lifting heavy (for me)


 I even did a lot of warm ups:

40x10

60x10

80x8

100x8

120x4

140x4

160x3

180x2

200x1

220x0


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I even did a lot of warm ups:
> 
> 40x10
> 
> ...


 Damn. Don't scare me more! Haha


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Hope you're feeling better soon boyo, that looked painful.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

How are you doing?


----------

